# Free Tea



## Dell Lunceford (Nov 2, 2018)

It's been interesting to see who asks me about my Tesla (M3). A few are older folks, like me, that look like they could buy one but most are younger kids just excited to see one IRL. Also interesting is the knowledge both groups have. The 'old guys' ask questions like milage, charging and my general driving experience. The young guys, years away from being able to buy one, all seem to be tech savvy and ask much more sophisticated questions. It's clear they are big Tesla fanboys, even if they can't afford one. As a way of showing this, the other day I ordered a large tea at a major food chain drive thru and the kid working the window handed me the drink and said 'I really like your car, the drink is on me'. Can't beat that with a stick


----------

